# Vick Dogs Make Cover of Sports Illustrated



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/magazine/12/22/vick.dogs/1.html

I'm pleased so many of them have gotten CGCs. \\/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

One of my friends has one of the Vick dogs - Hector. Hector is working towards toward his TDI.

He's owned by Roo and Clara - they have "Wallace the Pit Bull" too. www.wallacethepitbull.com/wallacethepitbull/ Photo 9 shows how scarred up Hector is.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> One of my friends has one of the Vick dogs - Hector. Hector is working towards toward his TDI.
> 
> He's owned by Roo and Clara - they have "Wallace the Pit Bull" too. www.wallacethepitbull.com/wallacethepitbull/ Photo 9 shows how scarred up Hector is.


Oh cool! I LOVE Wallace. Whenever I need a pick me up, I'll watch one of his YouTube videos and it just makes me smile.  

I applied for Ernie, the patchy eyed brindle, but seems like they keeping most of the Vick dogs in state.


----------

